# Spinning. Drum carder



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi 
I am interested in purchasing a drum carder and would love to hear from those of you that have one. Makes, models, pros and cons. 2 drums or 3.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I will be interested in the answers. I have an old Fricke - now he has sold out to someone else - and I think it works very well. However I really seldom use it - it is labor-intensive to process a fleece this way. I have used it to blend dyed wool and to re-comb wool that has been dyed. But I am not a dyer - others do it so well, and to just card a fleece takes a long time!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a Brother standard. Very affordable and very happy with it


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a brother standard to and love it. It only cost $400. including shipping. I also have hand carders and combs all do different things.


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

I bought a Fancy Kitty and loved it. I purchased a second drum with a finer carding cloth to handle the very fine fibers such as angora and cormo. It was easy to change out the drum. I bought the electric one and loved that I could slow it right down to handle some finicky preps. When I got out of fleece prep, I sold it to someone who had a Pat Green carder. She's still using and loving her Fancy Kitty.

It will depend on how much carding you do whether you want a big carder or a smaller one. If you're selling batts, you may want the 3 drums but, for most, the licker-in plus the main drum are enough.

https://www.fancy-kitty.com/store/c2/Drum_Carders.html


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

PS I bought the brush attachment and a extra band just in case. I bought clamps at homedepot to clamp it to my table I use 3 of them 2 in the front and one back right side stays put that way. I use a antique Ice pick to split the fiber across the bar and I use my hand carders to clean it. I also have bent and strait pliers to help clean up after get the fiber out of the wheels and such. Have a little box of tools I keep handy.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a brother deluxe carder and love it, it has handled everything from Shetland to silk with no issues. I would recommend it with the brush attachment to pack the fibers. This one came with all the accessories you need to get going right out of the box. And shipping time was super fast with regular shipping. Hope this helps.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Tks for the information.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a 'Classic Carder' with all three drums, which are interchangeable. i have the standard width, but he has quite an extensive range of width and tine length. Paul makes all the carders by hand in UK


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a Patrick Green carder. It’s lovely, it too much work to dig out...I tend to use a $5.00 toothed dog comb from WalMart - it works great and seems to go as fast as fooling with the drum carder.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a Fricke also. Love it - It replaced a Louet Junior I was borrowing from a friend. I seem to get much better results with this one, I believe the cloth is a tiny bit finer. It also has the packing brush attachment - which may be way I get the better results.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

ptober said:


> Tks for the information.


Can you tell me the advantage of having 3 drums rather than just 2?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

ptober said:


> Hi
> I am interested in purchasing a drum carder and would love to hear from those of you that have one. Makes, models, pros and cons. 2 drums or 3.


I bought one at the Maryland Sheep and Wool festival last year from Classic Carder. I got the smallest model and I love it but could really use one a couple steps bigger. This is a UK company but their prices are good, I've had no trouble with the carder itself (not saying anything about MY problems with figuring out what I'm doing) and even purchased an extra drum with finer pins.

The unit is easy to take apart to clean or change drums, comes with all the tools you'll need. Mine is the 'compact' model.

http://www.classiccarder.co.uk/drum-carders/


----------

